# MAC - Glam Gams - March 2007



## lara (Mar 26, 2007)

Please place all your Glam Gams swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Glam Gams discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 3, 2007)

medium on nw20 skin. maybe nw15 because my wrist is so white. i didn't buy it, i can't decide if that would look too orangy all over my body. it doesn't seem like it would rub off too easily, i slept with it on my wrist and it's still there right now.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a swatch for you guys, tried to capture the color as best as i could
Here is the medium dark on my nw20 skin, blended a bit with my fingers






Here is the 185 in my hand






And this is the medium dark blended out on my arm. You can sort of see the diagonal between my natural color and the spray color. I blended it with my fingers so keep in mind the brush will probably sheer it out better with a better color payoff


----------

